# One Format Only Campaign - memories



## Wayde (Jun 5, 2006)

Does anyone remember this?

http://web.archive.org/web/20020927014224/http://www.dvdsite.org/ 

This is from October 2002 back when it was unclear how HD disc was going to work. HD DVD had a clear lead then as successor to DVD. 

Ahhh the memories. Back then we were afriad all this format war stuff would happen.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I remember soliciting them to advertise on another forum back in 2003 or so.


----------

